
Show HN: A cross-platform c/c++ build utility based on Lua - waruqi
https://github.com/xmake-io/xmake
======
waruqi
xmake is a lightweight cross-platform build utility based on Lua. It uses
xmake.lua to maintain project builds. Compared with makefile/CMakeLists.txt,
the configuration syntax is more concise and intuitive. It is very friendly to
novices and can quickly get started in a short time. Let users focus more on
actual project development.

It can compile the project directly like Make/Ninja, or generate project files
like CMake/Meson, and it also has a built-in package management system to help
users solve the integrated use of C/C++ dependent libraries.

------
danny0z
Interesting, what is the difference between it and other build tools, such as
cmake, meson?

~~~
waruqi
you can see [https://tboox.org/2019/05/29/xmake-vs-
cmake/](https://tboox.org/2019/05/29/xmake-vs-cmake/)

